# How to setup Tivo S2 with Fios as Dummy DVR



## javajay (Dec 29, 2009)

Hello,

Here's my situation. I have the following:

* Verizon Fios
* Tivo Series 2 Model TCD540040
* Motorola Digital Converter (Supplied by Verizon)

I want to use the Tivo as a dummy DVR to record shows for the kids. I've tried to run through the setup as "not having a cable box", which I technically don't because it's just a converter box, but it won't work. When I set it up as a cable box, i get through setup, but can't get the Tivo to work as a DVR, since it says I need a cable box.

Any suggestions/help would be huge.

Thanks.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

You have a cable box. Set it up that way. Connect the red/yellow/white RCA cables AV out from the Moto box to the TiVo in.

If the TiVo doesn't know of or can't control the Moto box, pick one at random from the TiVo setup and you can still do manual recordings.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

For the record, a TiVo Series 2 works fine with all Verizon-supplied equipment that I'm aware of, including the Motorola DCT 700, which is what I have connected to my own 540.


----------

